#  Schulmedizin >  Chirurgische Sprechstunde >   OP Nasenscheidewand +Nasenkorrektur >

## Schnarchi

Hallo,
auf der Suche nach Tipps für meine bevorstehende Nasenscheidewandkorrektur bin ich auf dieses Forum gestoßen. 
Meine Frage wäre, ob ich die Nasenscheidewand begradigen lasse und gleichzeitig die Nase verkleinert werden kann? Würde das alles die Krankenkasse übernehmen? Ich habe auch gehört, dass diese Korrekturen ambulant vorgenommen werden. Ist es nicht besser, es stationär machen zu lassen?
Ich danke im voraus für die Antworten.

----------


## Patientenschubser

Bitte nutze mal die Suchfunktion klick mich 
Es gab hier schon etliche Themen/ Beiträge mit deinem Thema 
Gruß Schubser

----------


## Schnarchi

Hallo Schubser,
danke für deinen Hinweis, aber ich kann nichts finden, ob eine Begradiung und Korrektur die Kasse übernehmen wird bzw. ob dies ein großer Mehraufwand ist.

----------


## Patientenschubser

In wie weit die Kosten übernommen werden kannst du nur mit deiner KK klären.
Ich würde dort anrufen und dort nachfragen! 
Was sagt den dein behandelter Arzt zu deinem Vorhaben?
Sieht er eine Möglichkeit es der KK medizinisch "unterzujubeln"?

----------


## nightingale

Sofern eine medizinische Indikation für die Nasenscheidewandbegradigung besteht ( Grad der Verkrümmung führt zu behinderter Nasenatmung , Patient leidet ), zahlt die Krankenkasse auch, selbst für den stationären Aufenthalt. 
Was die kosmetische Korrektur angeht, mußt Du mit Deinem Arzt sprechen.
Geht es nur um eine Höckerabtragung oder um einen größeren kosmetischen Eingriff? 
Evtl. rechnet er diese dann mit Dir extra ( als private Eigenleistung ab ) - alle anderen Kosten für OP und Krankenhausaufenthalt zahlt dann im Rahmen der Septumkorrektur die Kasse. 
Zweite Frage ist, einen guten Arzt zu finden, der sowohl die funktionelle als auch die kosmetische Operation durchführt:
Gute plastische " Schönheitschirurgen " sitzen meist in Privatkliniken und da mußt Du halt alles selbst bezahlen ( was u.a. dazu führt, das man sich dort nur ambulant behandeln läßt, allein schon der Kosten wegen ). 
Eine gute und ausführliche Beratung ist vor einer kosmetischen Nasenverkleinerung unerläßlich.
Die Nase bestimmt den gesamten Gesichtsasudruck, und eine Nase, die zwar an sich hübsch ist, aber nicht wirklich zum restlichen Gesicht paßt, läßt einen schonmal ...tja...komisch aussehen. 
Bedenke das bitte.

----------


## Schnarchi

Hallo,
danke für die Antworten. Also eine medizinische Indikation für die Nasenscheidewandbegradigung besteht. Ich hoffe auch, dass das schnarchen dadruch gelindert wird. 
Und ich dachte nun, bei dieser Gelegenheit (Narkose) die Nase zu verkleinern. Ich habe keinen Höcker, die ist einfach zu groß. Leider habe ich noch keine Seite gefunden, wo die Nasen-OP  beschrieben wird. Wo an der Nasenscheidewand "gearbeitet" wird und wie eine Nasenkorrektur vorgenommen wird. Hast du einen Tipp?

----------


## nightingale

Google mal nach " Septumplastik " und " Rhinoplastik " oder " Rhinoseptumplastik".
Da kommt einiges  :Smiley: .

----------


## Patientenschubser

Ihr scheint wie ich zu Anfangs nicht zu verstehen was Schnarchi will! 
Es geht darum ob die Kasse eine ZUSÄTZLICHE Nasenkorrektur/ -begradigung zahlen oder ob die Kosten selbst getragen werden müssen! 
Wie die OP gemacht wird besprich am Besten mit deinem Arzt da er dir auch sofort alle Fragen beantworten kann die dir in den Sinn kommen.
Alle anderen Frage die du jetzt im Vorfeld hast: aufschreiben und mit nehmen zum Arzttermin!

----------


## nightingale

Öh, war das oben von mir geschriebene wirklich so undeutlich  :Cry:  ? 
Ganz klar:
Alles, was nur der Verschönerung dient und keinen medizinischen Sinn und Nutzen hat - also die Verkleinerung der Nase - wird definitiv nicht von der Krankenkasse übernommen. 
Alles, was den Gesundheitszustand des Patienten verbessert - Begradigung der Nasenscheidewand, dadurch bessere Nasenatmung und ggf. weniger schnarchen - wird von der Kasse bezahlt. 
Findet man einen Arzt mit Kassenzulassung, der auch kosmetische Eingriffe im Sinne einer Nasenverkleinerung durchführt, muß mit ihm über die Kostenfrage geredet werden. 
Ist er bereit die  Kosten für die medizinisch notwendige Septumplastik insklusive der Krankenhauskosten separat mit der Kasse abzurechnen und den kosmetischen Nasenverkleinerungseingriff extra dem Patienten als Privatleistung in Rechnung zu stellen? 
Ist der kosmetische Eingriff evtl. so wenig aufwendig, das er es ohne Zusatzkosten mit durchführt? 
Wenn man ganz sicher gehen will, das man nicht auf irgendwelchen Kosten sitzen bleibt, läßt man den Arzt einen Antrag für die Krankenkasse schreiben, in der er um Übernahme der Kosten für eine Rhinoseptumplastik bittet und läßt sich diesen dann vor der OP von der Kasse bewilligen.

----------


## Schnarchi

Mich würde auch interessieren, ob es viel mehr Aufwand ist, die Nase zu korrigieren, wenn er schon bei der Nasenscheidewand ist?

----------


## Patientenschubser

*Am einfachsten ist es wenn du deinen Arzt frägst!* 
Der kann dir sicherlich die Fragen beantworten und er/ sie kann dir auch Preise nennen, oder ggf Möglichkeiten wie die KK die Kosten doch übernimmt

----------


## Schnarchi

Nun mal nicht so genervt. Dies ist doch ein Forum für Fragen. Und deshalb habe ich diese hier gestellt. Mir ist schon klar, dass ich einen Arzt fragen muss, denn ohne Arztkontakt keine OP,oder... Ich wollte NUR wissen..., aber ist nun auch egal, denn scheinbar kannst *du* mir diese Frage *nicht* beantworten.

----------


## Patientenschubser

Ich bin nicht genervt! 
Nur ist es doch so das du immer die selbe Frage stellst, und bisher keiner mit Antworten weiterhelfen konnte.  

> Mir ist schon klar, dass ich einen Arzt fragen muss, denn ohne Arztkontakt keine OP

 ... und in diesem Zug sollst du eben fragen wie es sich mit der zusatzlichen OP verhält! 
Aber das hatte ich ja schon geschrieben!

----------

